# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Extra charges for IOL,s

## haliopt

A M.D. clinic close to me has put in an OR. You can "jump" the wait for x amount of dollars for your IOL. Customers are asking me ....what does this give me. Is it better? What is this master measurement and upgraded IOL. Is it worth it? How can they do this?

----------


## Golfnorth

> A M.D. clinic close to me has put in an OR. You can "jump" the wait for x amount of dollars for your IOL. Customers are asking me ....what does this give me. Is it better? What is this master measurement and upgraded IOL. Is it worth it? How can they do this?


There must be a way around it. Might be like Shouldice Hospital in Thornhill, Ontario where I got my double hernia looked after about 5 years ago.
I paid about $1,000 extra to go there over and above what the government paid instead of going into the hospital to get it done.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I paid about $1,000 extra to go there over and above what the government paid instead of going into the hospital to get it done.*



I get away without any extra on top payments in one of the best Hospitals in Montreal since they crowned me as "the world's only survivor of one of the deadliest cancers" twenty five years ago.

Last May I went to our local suburban Hospital that is now affiliated with the Jewish General Hospital with some heart pain, they kept me overnight and next morning drove me by ambulance into Montreal at 7.00 am and did an Angiogram at 8.00 am, checked it out and even put a stent in somewhere and drove me back to our suburban facility in the late morning where I stayed one more day. All superb service and no extra charge over our medicare.

----------

